# (Censored) ... Snow



## GaryQ (Oct 11, 2018)

Son of a (bleep) more coming on the weekend


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 11, 2018)

Did you slip and fall and take that pic from the ground, @GaryQ?


----------



## GaryQ (Oct 11, 2018)

Haha! Good one David :lol:

I only realized it was sideways after I uploaded it and couldn’t be bothered to fix it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 11, 2018)

No worries. I made a physio appointment for my neck.


----------



## GaryQ (Oct 11, 2018)

David Baxter said:


> No worries. I made a physio appointment for my neck.



Good thing I didn’t post the pic upside down! mg:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 11, 2018)

[emoji16]


----------



## Daniel (Oct 11, 2018)

@GaryQ Looks perfect!  You are living the dream!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 11, 2018)

Daniel said:


> @*GaryQ* Looks perfect!  You are living the dream!



In Canada, the colloquial term we use is "nightmare".


----------



## GaryQ (Oct 11, 2018)

David Baxter said:


> In Canada, the colloquial term we use is "nightmare".



Thanks, the only response I could come up with for  @Daniel's post was :  

 :smack:  :bash:  

And may your dreams  @Daniel be full of rattlesnakes in return


----------



## Daniel (Oct 11, 2018)

The survival rate is excellent, so I got that going for me


----------



## GaryQ (Oct 11, 2018)

Some things in life are worse than death...
i sure as heck would have a friggen panic or heart attack if I met any type of big snake or one of them big mother spiders that can walk off with your chihuahua they got (and hopefully stay) way down south of here


----------



## Daniel (Oct 12, 2018)

Is it warmer today?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 12, 2018)

It's actually cooled off in Ontario.


----------



## GaryQ (Oct 12, 2018)

The sun finally poking it’s nose out for a little while today. Was -7 around 7:00 this morning


----------



## Daniel (Oct 12, 2018)

Below freezing is the best!  

(hard to write it with a straight face)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 12, 2018)

Brrrrrr... it's +9 here but there is a bit of a windchill.


----------



## GaryQ (Oct 12, 2018)

Daniel said:


> Below freezing is the best!
> 
> (hard to write it with a straight face)



Here, let me fix that face of yours for you 

:smack:


----------



## Daniel (Oct 12, 2018)

At least you have a reason to drink more hot beverages :coffee2:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 12, 2018)

True. I've recently had hot chocolate on two occasions.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 12, 2018)

A French version (and, as usual, I haven't tried the recipe yet):

French Hot Chocolate



The most decadent dark hot chocolate recipe that tastes just like the French hot chocolate found in Paris cafés. 
Intense, rich, and absolute heaven for any chocolate lover. Recipe based off of the famous Café Angelina in Paris.

Yield: 2 large, intense cups or 4 smaller ones 

Prep Time: 3 minutes 
Cook Time: 5 minutes 
Total Time: 8 minutes 

Ingredients:

1 1/2 cups whole milk
1/2 cup heavy cream
2 teaspoons powdered sugar
1/2 teaspoon espresso powder (optional, but delicious for intensifying chocolate flavor)
8 ounces bittersweet chocolate, at least 70%, chopped

Giant bowl of whipped cream, for serving

Directions:

In a medium saucepan over medium heat, whisk together the whole milk, heavy cream, powdered sugar, and espresso powder until small bubbles appear around the edges. Do not allow the mixture to boil.

Remove from saucepan from the heat and stir in the chopped chocolate until melted, returning the sauce to low heat if needed for the chocolate to melt completely. Serve warm, topped with lots of whipped cream.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 12, 2018)

My recipe:

Either PC Hot Chocolate or Tim Horton's Hot Chocolate (hate their coffee but love their cocoa) mix.

Half a cup of hot water. Add 2-3 tablespoons of hot chocolate mix. Fill mug to top with milk.

Heat on high in microwave for 60 seconds.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 12, 2018)

With the money you save from non-Québécois lifestyle choices, you can afford a summer home on the Vancouver coast


----------



## GaryQ (Oct 13, 2018)

With the money you save from a non Vancouver summer home you can get a waterfront mansion in the Maritime provinces.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 13, 2018)

I can also suggest some investment properties in West Texas...


----------



## Mari (Oct 19, 2018)

First snowfall in T.O. yesterday morning but warmed up nicely today.


----------

